# NPP and Hyper-Dispensationalism



## Barnpreacher (May 10, 2008)

What is the main difference between the two groups concerning law keeping? Is there any real difference? Both seem to go against the traditional understanding that it is impossible for sinful man to keep the law, by claiming that the OT sacrifices render it possible.

At the end of the day do hyper-Dispensationalists believe that penal substitution is necessary or do they fall right in line with the NPP proponents?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 10, 2008)

I believe that Hyper-Dispensationalists have a rather antinomian view of the Law, emphasizing "grace" in dichotomy to law. The FV sees our good works (law keeping) in some way contributing to our justification. The Hyper-Dispensationalist will take his behavioral directive only from a select portion of the NT as applying to his view of the Church--the 10 Commandments do not speak to him. The FV'ist believes that at the last day his works will be proclaimed as having some contribution to his salvation.


----------



## Barnpreacher (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for your response, Rev. Ruddell.

I have not had to deal much with advocates of FV or NPP here in TN, so I have not studied it out very much. But as I was reading _Pierced for our Transgressions _this afternoon it seemed to me that the NPP smacked of dispensational flavor. It seems as if both groups view the OT saint under the Old Covenant economy as responsible for his/her own law keeping as opposed to faith in the Coming Messiah and His righteousness.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 10, 2008)

I agree with your assessment. Their view of the OT saint would be similar. I suppose the difference would be that the FV'ist ushers that warped understanding into the NT as well...


----------



## Barnpreacher (May 10, 2008)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I suppose the difference would be that the FV'ist ushers that warped understanding into the NT as well...


----------

